# New to old bikes.  Can you ID this?



## redruM69 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi guys!  New here.
Just picked up this old bike.  I'm not sure what it is.  I was told it was a Hawthorne:










Its in pretty rough shape, but its ridable now after a little tinkering.  I cant find any ID tags on it anywhere.  The bars are from a Worksman bike that came with it.  Originals are missing.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks like a Schwinn to me


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 23, 2014)

*36 ish schwinn*

Prewar fatbar. Great,great find. Pull the crank out and if is the original one it will be stamped with a date. Rob.


----------



## redruM69 (Jun 23, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Prewar fatbar. Great,great find. Pull the crank out and if is the original one it will be stamped with a date. Rob.




Are you sure?  All the Google pics of fatbars I found have a curved frame on front.  This one is straight.
I'll take a look at the crank tonight.

Thanks!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 23, 2014)

*Not completely*

The schwinn pros will know for sure. Shaun Roblee( vintage2wheel) or obi wan schwinn obi are the guys that can tell you for sure. I think I'm pretty close. Will see.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 23, 2014)

luv me some googles

http://tinyurl.com/nf3ewbg


----------



## bike (Jun 23, 2014)

*Hmmm*


----------



## jpromo (Jun 23, 2014)

redruM69 said:


> Are you sure?  All the Google pics of fatbars I found have a curved frame on front.  This one is straight.
> I'll take a look at the crank tonight.
> 
> Thanks!




I say '36 Schwinn too. The curved downtube was on the full deluxe bikes like Autocycles. Then Motobikes and lower optioned bikes came with a straight downtube. It may be because the term "fat bar" is typically used in reference to postwar bikes, so google turns up those results.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2014)

looks like a BC to me


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 23, 2014)

redruM69 said:


> Hi guys!  New here.
> Just picked up this old bike.  I'm not sure what it is.  I was told it was a Hawthorne:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks to me that's it's a schwinn C model. .. ..The term fat bar is only used for postwar straight bars since the diameter of the lower bar changed postwar with some carryover of prewar dimensions into postwar production.  If I had to guess as to year without seeing serial number I'd say 39ish maybe

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2014)

this is where I was going. this is from 1938. this bike would appear to be a year or so newer, and I'm not the expert here but besides the fenders, this is similar.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 23, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> this is where I was going. this is from 1938. this bike would appear to be a year or so newer, and I'm not the expert here but besides the fenders, this is similar.



Yeah similar but tank hole is slightly smaller on the c mod ... b and bc share the same tank hole size... if you look at where the bar attaches to downtube, on c mod it is higher up then on a bc..this is a C mod.... 


this is a bc



I was thinking it is 39ish because of the rear fender brace location as well... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

If I remember correctly the vertical measurement of the tank hole is about 3/8" smaller on the C model. Im thinking a 39 BC.  Neat bike.  I like the straight down tubers.


----------



## redruM69 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys!  Now that I know what it is, I will be tuning it up and selling it as-is.  I had plans to build a board track racer with an early 1940's briggs, but I'll use the Worksman frame for that.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 24, 2014)

redruM69 said:


> Thanks for the help guys!  Now that I know what it is, I will be tuning it up and selling it as-is.  I had plans to build a board track racer with an early 1940's briggs, but I'll use the Worksman frame for that.




Get us a serial! Under the crank. We're curious.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 24, 2014)

*Yes we are*



jpromo said:


> Get us a serial! Under the crank. We're curious.




Or pull the crank and check the date.


----------



## Wcben (Jun 24, 2014)

I like it just the way it sits!


----------



## redruM69 (Jun 24, 2014)

jpromo said:


> Get us a serial! Under the crank. We're curious.




Had to scrape a few layers of paint off to find it.

S 6729


----------



## spoker (Jun 25, 2014)

Whew!!!


----------



## redruM69 (Jun 25, 2014)

Anybody have any insight on that serial #?


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 25, 2014)

redruM69 said:


> Anybody have any insight on that serial #?




I believe it is "reverse engineered" to be 1936 based of the detective work of some seasoned collectors.  

I thought 1936 as soon as I saw it based on the line of the top tube and seat stays, and the length of the seat tube that projects above the top tube.  I have a 36 that is exactly like yours and a couple 37's that are visibly different to the discerning eye.  My 36, and yours, has a "lower slung, smoother flowing" top tube seat stay line and resultant longer seat tube nub above the top tube.


----------

